# Update 21.05.19 - Huawei bekommt 90 Tage Aufschub (US-Boykott - Google beendet Huawei-Support)



## der_petling (20. Mai 2019)

Update unter dem ursprünglichen Text!
==============================

Habs selber eben erst gesehen:
Bericht: Google kuendigt Partnerschaft mit Huawei auf, schwere Folgen drohen



> Was dies laut Reuters bedeuten könnte?
> 
> „*Huawei Technologies Co Ltd. wird sofort den Zugang zu Updates für  das Betriebssystem Android verlieren*, und die nächste Version seiner  Smartphones außerhalb Chinas wird auch den Zugang zu beliebten  Anwendungen und Diensten wie dem Google Play Store und der Gmail-App  verlieren“.
> 
> Am Donnerstag hat die Trump-Administration in den USA Huawei offiziell  auf eine schwarze Liste gesetzt und sofort Einschränkungen erlassen, die  es dem Technologieriesen schwer machen werde, Geschäfte mit  US-Unternehmen zu machen.



Oder hier: Google sperrt offenbar Android-Updates fuer Huawei



> Google sperrt offenbar Android-Updates für Huawei
> 
> Die Google-Mutter Alphabet hat nach Angaben aus Firmenkreisen Teile ihrer Geschäftsbeziehungen zum Netzwerkausrüster Huawei eingestellt, nachdem die US-Regierung den chinesischen Konzern auf eine Schwarze Liste gesetzt hat. Betroffen sei der Transfer sowohl von Bauteilen als auch von Programmen, sagte eine mit dem Vorgang vertraute Person am Sonntag der Nachrichtenagentur Reuters.  *Huawei, das auch Handys herstellt, wird demnach ab sofort keine Updates für das Betriebssystem Android erhalten*. Ausgenommen von den Maßnahmen sind allerdings alle Programme mit veröffentlichtem Quelltext (Open Source).



Weitere Quellen:

Google-Hammer: Kein Android mehr fuer Huawei-Smartphones? - NETZWELT

Huawei verliert Android-Lizenz und Zugang zum Play Store - derStandard.at

US-Blacklist: Google gibt Huawei offenbar keine Android-Updates mehr - Golem.de

Google beendet Huawei-Support! Das müssen Kunden nun wissen - techbook.de

Habs hier gepostet, weil ich keine Zeit mehr habe eine anständige User-News zu schreiben.
Vielleicht übernimmt das wer von euch.
Muss ins Bett; mein Wecker klingelt um kurz vor 4.
Gute Nacht.


*INU-Edit: Ich hab mal ein paar Informationen/Links dazu gepackt, und verschiebe es in die User-News.*


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Update 21.05.2019*



INU.ID schrieb:


> > Die US-Regierung, genauer gesagt das Handelsministerium der Vereinigten Staaten,   hat die Einschränkungen für amerikanische Firmen im Handel mit Huawei   teilweise gelockert. *90 Tage lang darf Huawei nun US-Produkte kaufen  und  mit US-Firmen zusammenarbeiten*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





* Update 20.5. - 14:30h *

Wie mittlerweile mehrere Seiten melden,
haben sich Google nun unter anderem auch Firmen wie Intel, Qualcomm, Infineon, Broadcom, WD und Micron angeschlossen.

Wie geht es nun weitergeht für Huawei-Smartphone Besitzer? Das dürfte hier wohl die meisten interessieren.
Google und Huawei haben bereits gemeldet, dass es weiterhin Sicherheitsupdates geben wird.
Allerdings werden die zukünftig später kommen, da Huawei keinen Vorab-Zugriff auf die Patches bekommt wie die anderen Google-Partner,
sondern warten muss bis die im AOSP erscheinen.
Dort sind dann aber möglicherweise keine Fixes die proprietären Code wie zB für Qualcomm´s SoC enthalten.
Auch der Zugriff auf Dienste wie Google Play Protect oder auf den Playstore ist für verkaufte Telefone und solche die noch auf Lager sind,  ist gesichert.

Neue Android-Versionen wird es für die Geräte nicht mehr geben, da in den Hersteller-ROMs auch proprietärer Code von Google enthalten ist.
Huawei bleibt da wie bei zukünftigen Produkten nur der Weg über das AOSP, oder ein anscheinend bereits fertiggestelltes eigenes Betriebssystem.

Mittlerweile gibt es auch ein erstes Statement der Chinesischen Regierung,
Das Außenministerium teilte mit, dass man nun offizielle Bestätigungen einholen werde.
Man behalte sich aber vor, die eigenen Rechte mit allen zur Verfügung stehenden rechtlichen Mittel zu verteidigen.

Ich werde den Artikel auf dem laufenden halten, falls nicht von der Onlineredaktion bis dahin etwas auf der Main kommt.

Quellen zum Update:
https://www.bluebit.de/news/drohend...it-eigenem-smartphone-betriebssystem-31411171
https://winfuture.de/news,109020.html
https://www.xda-developers.com/google-revoke-huawei-android-ban-blacklist/
https://www.computerbase.de/2019-05/us-handelskrieg-huawei-hardware-hersteller/
https://www.heise.de/newsticker/mel...der-Android-Bann-fuer-die-Nutzer-4425587.html


----------



## der_petling (20. Mai 2019)

*AW: Reuters berichtet:  Google kündigt Partnerschaft mit Huawei auf - Google beendet Huawei-Support*

Mahlzeit.
Danke INU.ID dass du meinen kurzen Post erweitert und in die User-News verschoben hast. 
Wie Computerbase meldet haben sich da nun auch weitere Firmen angeschlossen.
US-Handelskrieg: Huawei-Vertraege mit vielen Hardware-Herstellern auf Eis - ComputerBase

Vielleicht bequemt sich die PCGH-Onlineredaktion auch mal zu einer selbst recherchierten News.
Ok, ist halt kein Apple-Klickbait-Gerücht...
Ich geh dann mal wieder arbeiten. Mal sehen was sich bis Abend da noch tut heute,
und wie die Chinesen reagieren.
Verkaufsverbot für iPhones ??


----------



## shadie (20. Mai 2019)

*AW: Reuters berichtet:  Google kündigt Partnerschaft mit Huawei auf - Google beendet Huawei-Support*

Darf einfach nicht wahr sein.

Bei dieser Sperre gibt es einfach keine Gewinner, außer eben Apple.
Mir fällt dazu, was der liebe Herr Trump da macht langsam nix mehr ein.

Das bedeutet für mich, dass ich bis auf weiteres keine Updates mehr für mein Ende 2018 gekauftes Smartphone erhalte.
Super 

Ob Huawei selbst dazu in der Lage ist wenigstens Sicherheitsupdates bereit zu stellen ist fraglich.

Dazu jetzt auch noch die Server Sparte angreifen, sodass HPE und DELL EMC besser da stehen?
Ja sauber, wo kommen wir denn da hin?

Die Chinesen wissen schon, warum Sie sich von z.B. Intel unabhängig machen wollen.
Um so nem Hammer eben zu entgehen.


Was bleiben uns da eigentlich noch für Smartphone Hersteller über, die eben nicht Ziel von solchen Angriffen werden können?

Eigentlich nur noch apple oder?
Alle anderen sitzen ja auch außerhalb der USA und somit potentielle Abhörer und Terroristen.

Mir fällt dazu nix mehr ein.


----------



## der_petling (20. Mai 2019)

*AW: Update 14:30h - Reuters berichtet:  Google kündigt Partnerschaft mit Huawei auf - Google beendet Huawei-Support*

14:35h
Hab den oben stehenden Beitrag mal kurz aktualisiert.


----------



## Andrej (20. Mai 2019)

*AW: Update 14:30h - Reuters berichtet:  Google kündigt Partnerschaft mit Huawei auf - Google beendet Huawei-Support*

Damit untergraben die US Firmen das Vertrauen in jegliche Zusammenarbeit. Denn jetzt wissen andere Unternehem Weltweit, dass sie bei einer Zusammenarbeit mit US Firmen 
immer damit rechnen müssen, dass diese auf das Drengen der US Regierung eingestellt werden könnte. 
Chinesische Firmen werden jetzt eingene Technologien etwickeln und einsetzen, wodruch US Firmen jede menge Geld verlieren werden.


----------



## ForceScout (20. Mai 2019)

*AW: Update 14:30h - Reuters berichtet:  Google kündigt Partnerschaft mit Huawei auf - Google beendet Huawei-Support*

So ein gewaltiges Thema was die Weltwirtschaft heute bewegt und nur 5 Beiträge? Heftig, unter jedem Epic Store Thema wären schon mindestens 200 

Habe mir vor 32 Tagen das Huawei P30 bei Mindfactory gekauft... zurückgeben kann ich es nicht mehr. Schade, der zukünftige wiederverkaufswert geht wahrscheinlich gegen 0.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (20. Mai 2019)

*AW: Update 14:30h - Reuters berichtet:  Google kündigt Partnerschaft mit Huawei auf - Google beendet Huawei-Support*

Mittlerweile bekommt Apple auch einiges ab:
Huawei-Eskalation: Jetzt gerät Apple ins Kreuzfeuer wichtiger Kunden - WinFuture.de

Was ich nicht verstehe ist: Android ist eigentlich komplett Open Souce, incl Sicherheits-Updates.
Was dabei ausgeschlossen ist, der Google Play Store, aber denn kann man auch umgehen, dank Xiaomi.
Dann nimmt Huawei einfach das AOSP und fertig!


----------



## seahawk (20. Mai 2019)

*AW: Update 14:30h - Reuters berichtet:  Google kündigt Partnerschaft mit Huawei auf - Google beendet Huawei-Support*

Ist doch nur gut umso eher gibt es eine chinesische Alternative zu Android.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (20. Mai 2019)

*AW: Update 14:30h - Reuters berichtet:  Google kündigt Partnerschaft mit Huawei auf - Google beendet Huawei-Support*

Das Android von Xiaomi finde ich allgemein deutlich besser, schneller und mit deutlich mehr Vorteile.


----------



## Cleriker (20. Mai 2019)

*AW: Update 14:30h - Reuters berichtet:  Google kündigt Partnerschaft mit Huawei auf - Google beendet Huawei-Support*

Ein datensammelnder Gangsterverein sperrt ein Unternehmen aus, wegen dem Verdacht des möglichen Datenmissbrauchs.
Super! Ich lach mich schlapp. Sollen die Chinesen mal Google komplett aussperren, das tut deutlich mehr weh als umgekehrt.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## -Xe0n- (20. Mai 2019)

*AW: Update 14:30h - Reuters berichtet:  Google kündigt Partnerschaft mit Huawei auf - Google beendet Huawei-Support*

Die Amis haben einfach nur Angst direkten Zugriff auf die Netz-Infrastruktur zu verlieren...


----------



## klinkistlink (20. Mai 2019)

*AW: Update 14:30h - Reuters berichtet:  Google kündigt Partnerschaft mit Huawei auf - Google beendet Huawei-Support*

Spannend ist, dass Trump sich quasi genau an den Fahrplan hält, den der Deutsche Mr. DAX (Dirk Müller) so vorhergesagt hat. Er sagte wörtlich, dass die USA unglaubliche Angst davor haben nicht mehr die Nummer 1 der Welt zu sein und das sie deshalb China sehr bald den "Stecker ziehen" würden. Er sagt außerdem eine schwere Wirtschaftskrise diesbezüglich voraus. Wenn man sich aktuelle Ereignisse anschaut muss man sagen, dass er das wirklich schon vor Monaten klar erkannt hatte. Ein gutes Interview mit ihm (absolut spannend und unterhaltsam) ist zB. 
YouTube

Wer wissen möchte wie es weiter geht, dem würde ich echt raten sich das einmal anzuhören. Besonders weil der Müller nicht irgendwas "zusammen spinnt" sondern alle seine Punkte klar und nachvollziehbar begründet.

Man muss ihm natürlich nicht in allem zustimmen, dass sagt er ja selber aber er würde sich eben wünschen von der Gegenseite entkräftende Argumente zu hören und da kommt eben nix.


----------



## PazeQQ (20. Mai 2019)

*AW: Update 14:30h - Reuters berichtet:  Google kündigt Partnerschaft mit Huawei auf - Google beendet Huawei-Support*

Damit hat sich der Wiederverkauf meines P20 Pro's wohl erledigt..
Immerhin sperrt Google Huawei-Besitzer (noch) nicht aus dem Playstore aus, was das Handy mehr oder weniger Nutzlos machen würde. 

Make America... bla bla, ihr kennt das..


----------



## addicTix (20. Mai 2019)

*AW: Update 14:30h - Reuters berichtet:  Google kündigt Partnerschaft mit Huawei auf - Google beendet Huawei-Support*

Mate 20 X nach 6 Monaten Elektroschrott.
900€? Heide Lan, wie manch einer sagen würd.


----------



## colormix (21. Mai 2019)

*AW: Update 14:30h - Reuters berichtet:  Google kündigt Partnerschaft mit Huawei auf - Google beendet Huawei-Support*

Huawei    hatte mal einen Sat Receiver raus gebraucht das Modell   
https://www.amazon.de/WLAN-Sat-Rece...en-Receiver/s?k=WLAN&rh=n:15669771,p_4:Huawei
die FW total verbugt keine Updates was dann zum    Elektroschrott wurde    zusätzlich  unnötige
Umweltbelastung  wenn man es weg schmeißen muss .

In den USA  und bei Google   "fliegt  Huawei  raus",  einfach keine Produkte mehr von diesem Hersteller kaufen sonst hat man das nachsehen wegen keine Updates für das teure Fone nicht mehr gibt .

Nicht das ich was gegen Chinesische  Firmen hätte   wenn man nur an das abkassieren denkt  den Rest außen vor lässt muss man sich nicht wundern das keiner mehr will .


----------



## Unfaced (21. Mai 2019)

*AW: Update 14:30h - Reuters berichtet:  Google kündigt Partnerschaft mit Huawei auf - Google beendet Huawei-Support*

Und die Deppen sind wie immer die Konsumenten die plötzlich in Ihrer Wahl eingeschränkt werden bzw ihre Geräte nutzlos werden.
Wenns wenigstens nur was wäre zwischen China und USA, aber nein, das betrifft ja alle Konsumenten Weltweit. Ich hab so an grant auf die blonde Schmalzwelle, ich kanns euch gar net sagen


----------



## Krautmausch (21. Mai 2019)

*AW: Reuters berichtet:  Google kündigt Partnerschaft mit Huawei auf - Google beendet Huawei-Support*



shadie schrieb:


> Bei dieser Sperre gibt es einfach keine Gewinner, außer eben Apple.



Für mich ist die Landschaft der Smartphonebetriebssysteme im Allgemeinen Gewinner, denn wenn sich ein Hersteller mit global über 15% Marktanteil (mehr als Apple) nicht mehr auf Google verlassen kann, dann begünstigt das die Entwicklung alternativer Androidforks und App-Plattformen. Ich will nicht glauben, dass es hier Leute gibt, die es für positiv halten, wenn Androidnutzer größtenteils von Google und Google Play abhängig sind. Microsoft werden mittlerweile gezwungen, dem Nutzer beim ersten Start eines Computers eine Auswahl an Internetbrowsern zu geben, aber wenn auf Android-Smartphones alles vollkommen auf Google ausgerichtet ist, soll das okay sein?


----------



## Ahab (21. Mai 2019)

*AW: Update 14:30h - Reuters berichtet:  Google kündigt Partnerschaft mit Huawei auf - Google beendet Huawei-Support*

Mein lieber Herr Gesangverein, hier tummeln sich ja wieder richtige Experten... 



Cleriker schrieb:


> Sollen die Chinesen mal Google komplett aussperren, das tut deutlich mehr weh als umgekehrt.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk



Ist das dein Ernst? Dir ist schon klar, dass Google praktisch keinen Stand in China hat und sämtliche Dienste dort gesperrt *sind*?


----------



## INU.ID (21. Mai 2019)

*AW: Update 14:30h - Reuters berichtet:  Google kÃ¼ndigt Partnerschaft mit Huawei auf - Google beendet Huawei-Support*



> Die US-Regierung, genauer gesagt das Handelsministerium der Vereinigten Staaten,  hat die Einschränkungen für amerikanische Firmen im Handel mit Huawei  teilweise gelockert. 90 Tage lang darf Huawei nun US-Produkte kaufen und  mit US-Firmen zusammenarbeiten.



Huawei darf vorerst weiter Geschaefte mit US-Firmen machen - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Android: Huawei bekommt 90 Tage Aufschub beim US-Boykott - Golem.de

Huawei: US-Unternehmen duerfen Netzausruester weitere 3 Monate Technologie liefern - FOCUS Online


----------



## Threshold (21. Mai 2019)

Und wo ist jetzt der Beweis, dass Huawei spioniert?
Oder machen es die Amerikaner wie immer? Einfach behaupten und dann umsetzen -- hat im Irak ja auch super funktioniert.


----------



## Cleriker (22. Mai 2019)

The same procedure as every year... 

Edit


Ahab schrieb:


> Ist das dein Ernst? Dir ist schon klar, dass Google praktisch keinen Stand in China hat und sämtliche Dienste dort gesperrt *sind*?


Nö, ist mir nicht klar. Ich war schon öfter in China, als Monteur auch länger am Stück und ich konnte sowohl mein Smartphone nutzen, als auch die Google-suchmaschine anwählen. Wie es ist wenn man einen chinesischen Anbieter hat weiß ich nicht.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## DKK007 (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: Update 14:30h - Reuters berichtet:  Google kündigt Partnerschaft mit Huawei auf - Google beendet Huawei-Support*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Ein datensammelnder Gangsterverein sperrt ein Unternehmen aus, wegen dem Verdacht des möglichen Datenmissbrauchs.
> Super! Ich lach mich schlapp. Sollen die Chinesen mal Google komplett aussperren, das tut deutlich mehr weh als umgekehrt.



Wird aber wohl schon lange so gemacht. Die Google-Dienste sind in China nicht verfügbar. 
Kommentar: Huawei & Google – das Straucheln der Datensammler | heise online



Threshold schrieb:


> Und wo ist jetzt der Beweis, dass Huawei spioniert?



Geht eher darum, dass Huawei zu groß ist: 
* einziger Smartphone-Hersteller mit starkem Wachstum. Smartphone-Markt: Huawei ist trotz Rutsch auf Platz drei groesster Gewinner - ComputerBase
*  Führend bei 5G.  Diskussion um Huawei: In chinesischer Abhaengigkeit gefangen | tagesschau.de 



			
				https://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Huawei-Die-moeglichen-Auswirkungen-des-US-Telekommunikationsnotstands-4425906.html?seite=2#nav_der_5g_ausbau__0 schrieb:
			
		

> Ob  die USA auch Huaweis Netzwerksparte mit dem Notstand und dem daraus  resultierenden Stopp treffen, bleibt abzuwarten. Zwar stehen auf der  Liste der Zulieferer viele US-Unternehmen, doch ob Huawei von diesen  Komponenten für diese Sparte bezieht, ist nicht bekannt. Auch der Umgang  mit Standards kann eine Rolle spielen. So basiert 5G in Teilen auf  Entwicklungen von US-Unternehmen wie Qualcomm oder Broadcom.
> 
> Kommt  es zu Problemen in der Fertigung, wären die Folgen für Huawei  gravierend. Für den Ausbau der 5G-Netze müssten die bisherigen Partner  auf Mitbewerber ausweichen, die bisherigen Zeitpläne wären dann nicht  mehr einzuhalten. Für Verbraucher würde dies den späteren Start von 5G  bedeuten, auf Netzbetreiber kämen höhere Kosten zu.


Der 5G-Ausbau könnte sich verzögern | heise online


----------



## Ahab (22. Mai 2019)

Breaking news: ARM will stop working with Huawei due to the US ban - MSPoweruser

Jetzt wirds richtig unangenehm.


----------



## Threshold (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: Update 14:30h - Reuters berichtet:  Google kündigt Partnerschaft mit Huawei auf - Google beendet Huawei-Support*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Geht eher darum, dass Huawei zu groß ist:
> * einziger Smartphone-Hersteller mit starkem Wachstum. Smartphone-Markt: Huawei ist trotz Rutsch auf Platz drei groesster Gewinner - ComputerBase
> *  Führend bei 5G.  Diskussion um Huawei: In chinesischer Abhaengigkeit gefangen | tagesschau.de



Vielleicht hat sich ja Tim Cook bei Trump beschwert.


----------



## wuselsurfer (28. Mai 2019)

*AW: Update 14:30h - Reuters berichtet:  Google kündigt Partnerschaft mit Huawei auf - Google beendet Huawei-Support*



Threshold schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat sich ja Tim Cook bei Trump beschwert.


Ich denke, der wollte auswandern, wenn Trump gewählt wird, der Schwätzer.


----------

